# Tim Hortons



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

My daughter is staying up studying for exams and she comes upstairs and asks me to take her to Timmys.

I say to her: 

"Are you crazy,do you know what time it is? I'm in pajam..."


Noomnomnom. Mmmmm. Double chocolate doughnut and French Vanilla coffee .LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Ahahaha!  Yum!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

I could not say no to her ,right? Lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Ummm....sure you could.  You could try anyway.  

It's a good thing there's nothing like that where I live.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ummm....sure you could.  You could try anyway.
> 
> It's a good thing there's nothing like that where I live.



Lol

It's 2 blocks away,I have been good though.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, I too have been through that when my son used to come home from a night out with a box of Timmy's.  What can you do, eh?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Yes, I too have been through that when my son used to come home from a night out with a box of Timmy's.  What can you do, eh?



Only thing to do is dig in there and enjoy every bite  lol


----------



## Redd (Apr 6, 2016)

Vicky, that's why Timmy's has drive throughs....so you can go in pajamas.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Redd said:


> Vicky, that's why Timmy's has drive throughs....so you can go in pajamas.



Hhahah 
That's exacly what happened!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2016)

Everybody loves Tim's .. except for those who'd rather have over-roasted Starbuck's! I miss the days when my daughter and I used to stop in for a coffee at Tim's. Hold onto those times and memories, Vicky.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 8, 2016)

That's a cute picture!

I do 

Did you know it was a hockey player who was the original firrst Timmys? Lol


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, I knew that! 
I sent a Tim's gift card to an ice-climber friend in Minnesota, so he could go to Tim's when he crossed the border into Northern Ontario. Must spread the the word. I love when I win a free coffee with "roll up the rim to win", hehe!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 8, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Yes, I knew that!
> I sent a Tim's gift card to an ice-climber friend in Minnesota, so he could go to Tim's when he crossed the border into Northern Ontario. Must spread the the word. I love when I win a free coffee with "roll up the rim to win", hehe!



Are you putting emphasis on the 'rrrrr' ? LOL


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

Working on the 'rrrrr', vicky 
It kind of irks me that Tim's stopped offering the egg salad sandwich. I guess it was a poor seller. The chicken salad, I like too. Very filling, and if I'm out and busy, sometimes I just get that and a coffee. I can't believe how quickly I went through 3 Tim's gift cards I was given for Xmas .. but then, I was getting muffins like nobody's business (and wondered why my stomach was getting bloated)  I really like the fruit explosion, carrot/orange, banana nut and raisin bran.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Working on the 'rrrrr', vicky
> It kind of irks me that Tim's stopped offering the egg salad sandwich. I guess it was a poor seller. The chicken salad, I like too. Very filling, and if I'm out and busy, sometimes I just get that and a coffee. I can't believe how quickly I went through 3 Tim's gift cards I was given for Xmas .. but then, I was getting muffins like nobody's business (and wondered why my stomach was getting bloated)  I really like the fruit explosion, carrot/orange, banana nut and raisin bran.



The fruit explosion is my favorite!

I like the Tim Matins with the hashbrowns!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 17, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Working on the 'rrrrr', vicky
> It kind of irks me that Tim's stopped offering the egg salad sandwich. I guess it was a poor seller. The chicken salad, I like too. Very filling, and if I'm out and busy, sometimes I just get that and a coffee. I can't believe how quickly I went through 3 Tim's gift cards I was given for Xmas .. but then, I was getting muffins like nobody's business (and wondered why my stomach was getting bloated)  I really like the fruit explosion, carrot/orange, banana nut and raisin bran.



Finally another person who also was irked when they stopped the egg salad sandwich. I cannot even get it at subway.. However, my daughter did bring me home a maple Icecap I highly recommend it..Vicky


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Finally another person who also was irked when they stopped the egg salad sandwich. I cannot even get it at subway.. However, my daughter did bring me home a maple Icecap I highly recommend it..Vicky




Is it new??? Lol omg hahahhha


----------



## Arachne (Apr 18, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Is it new??? Lol omg hahahhha


 yes, it is and you can even get an maple ice chill.. Which I have yet to taste.. ^.^


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

I haven't tried the iced drinks, other than the lemonade that is like a slushy, and gives you brain freeze.
Every time I really like something, they stop selling it.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 18, 2016)

OK had a Maple chill today, had to its 27 c outside. lol gave me an excuse it was sweet and delicious imho so I will have another one tomorrow lol..


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Arachne said:


> OK had a Maple chill today, had to its 27 c outside. lol gave me an excuse it was sweet and delicious imho so I will have another one tomorrow lol..



Lmao


I will definitely try it!


----------

